# حزب النور يطالب بإلغاء تجريم ختان الإناث



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2012)

*حزب النور يطالب بإلغاء تجريم ختان الإناث *

*                          الثلاثاء 15.05.2012 - 01:51 ص *


*





                                             صورة أرشيفية ــ د. يسرى حماد *​ 
*              كتب محمد علي          *
* قال الدكتور يسرى حماد، المتحدث الرسمى  باسم حزب النور إن الحزب ليس من منهجه أن يقدم تشريعات فى الفترة الحالية  إلا فيما يخص الأمور التى تمس الحياة اليومية للمواطن المصرى  البسيط،  وكذلك الجانب الإدارى للقضاء على الفساد الإدارى فى مؤسسات الدولة   المختلفة وبما يحقق سهولة ووضوح المعاملات الإدارية الخاصة بجانب   الاستثمار.*

* وأشار إلى أن الحزب لم يتقدم بمشروع قانون ختان الإناث فى مجلس الشعب وإنما قدمه نائب الحزب بصفته الشخصية. *

* وأوضح أن النائب تقدم بمشروع القانون من أجل مسألة التجريم لأن القانون  الذى تم وضعه فى عصر سوزان مبارك بالتعاون مع المجلس القومى للمرأة وبعض  المؤسسات الغربية المشبوهة جرم الختان مع أن أحاديث النبى صلى الله عليه  وسلم على الأقل فى جانب الإباحة لمن يشاء، وفتاوى الأزهر السابقة ومجمع  البحوث الإسلامية تستند إلى حديث أم عطية وهو حديث صحيح يجيز الختان بشروط  ألا يصل الحال أبدًا إلى التجريم.*

* وطالب حماد بضرورة تشكيل لجنة تجمع فى عضويتها أعضاء من مجمع البحوث  الإسلامية مع ممثلين لأطباء الجراحة لوضع القواعد المنظمة لهذا الفعل مع  إلغاء كلمة التجريم من القانون، مشيرًا إلى أن الحزب سيتبنى رأى مجمع  البحوث فى موضوع الختان.*

* صدى البلد*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

*نور ايه بقى دى الضلمه فى ابهى صورها!! 
بس برافو عليهم مش عاوز ين يخالفوا القانون عاوزين يشتغلوا بحريه
هايل الى مزيد من الانجازات العملاقه يا حزب النور ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2012)

* ارحمنا  يا رب من ضلمه  العقول... *


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

*الناس بتعمل ختان سواء فيه قانون او لا*
*الناس بتعمل ال شيقاه صح*
*يبقى يخلوها قانونى اكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *الناس بتعمل ختان سواء فيه قانون او لا*
> *الناس بتعمل ال شيقاه صح*
> *يبقى يخلوها قانونى اكرم*



*منطق عجيب !!!
طيب ما الناس كده كده بتسرق كل يوم وفى ناس بتبرر ده لنفسها وشيفاه صح
يبقى يخلوها قانونى اكرم..*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منطق عجيب !!!*
> *طيب ما الناس كده كده بتسرق كل يوم وفى ناس بتبرر ده لنفسها وشيفاه صح*
> *يبقى يخلوها قانونى اكرم..*


 

*لان الامر عقائدى*
*ولا انت شايفة السرقة حلال*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

*كانوا بيناقشوا بالأمس الغاء مسرحية مدرسة المشاغبين !!!!*
*ده بجد ومش تهريج*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *الناس بتعمل ختان سواء فيه قانون او لا*
> *الناس بتعمل ال شيقاه صح*
> *يبقى يخلوها قانونى اكرم*



*الشئ ده بيتعمل فى بعض قرى الصعيد
اى الجهلاء
اما المدن فليس فيها هذا الجهل
عيب لما نرجع الى القرن السادس بعد ماوصلنا القرن الواحد والعشرين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لان الامر عقائدى*
> *ولا انت شايفة السرقة حلال*



*عقائدى ازاى يعنى مش فاهمه 
يعنى فرض على المسلمات تقصد ؟؟
اااه السرقه حلال بحسب منطقك
ختان الاناث هو نوع من انواع السرقه بل ابشعها على الاطلاق 
*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *الشئ ده بيتعمل فى بعض قرى الصعيد​*
> *اى الجهلاء*
> *اما المدن فليس فيها هذا الجهل*
> 
> *عيب لما نرجع الى القرن السادس بعد ماوصلنا القرن الواحد والعشرين*​


 

*لا*
*دكاترة جامعة فى ارقى المستويات والاماكن*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عقائدى ازاى يعنى مش فاهمه *
> *يعنى فرض على المسلمات تقصد ؟؟*
> *نعم وفقا لراى الطبيبة*
> 
> ...


 
*اذن عندما تاخذى من ابنتك ما يضرها فانت تسرقيها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *اذن عندما تاخذى من ابنتك ما يضرها فانت تسرقيها*



*الطبيبه اللى تنصح بده ولا تسمح بيه لا تستحق ان تكون طبيبه 
مش لما يكون بيضرها !!!!!!!
مين اللى يحدد ده العلم ولا شيوخ الفتاوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الطبيبه اللى تنصح بده ولا تسمح بيه لا تستحق ان تكون طبيبه *
> *مش لما يكون بيضرها !!!!!!!*
> *مين اللى يحدد ده العلم ولا شيوخ الفتاوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*الطبيبة والعقيدة*
*لان الموضوع طبى و خلقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *الطبيبة والعقيدة*
> *لان الموضوع طبى و خلقى*



*لالالا العلم والطب قالوا كلمتهم وحتى الطب النفسى اثبت بعدة دراسات انه فى حوالى 2 مليون فتاه بتتجه للادمان بسبب تعرضها للختان ده غير مشاكل تانيه نفسيه وطبيه ومشاكل انجابيه ونقص مناعه وووو
وحتى من الناحيه الدينيه دار الافتاء حرمته 
ناقص ايه تانى ؟؟
هو احنا بنتقدم بالتشريع ولا بنتأخر!!!
بلاد العلم المتقدم بتجرم الفعل ده والطبيب اللى بيعمل عمليه زى دى بره بيتعرض للفصل *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2012)

*طبيا اى ضرر يحدث ل clitoris هو جريمه شنعاء أما إذا كان الأمر متعلق فقط بإزالة الجلد الذى يغطى هذا العضو فطبيا لاغضاضة فيه فهل المعنى الإسلامى للخفاض هو هذا المعنى أم يتعلق ببتر جزء من ال clitoris
*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالا العلم والطب قالوا كلمتهم وحتى الطب النفسى اثبت بعدة دراسات انه فى حوالى 2 مليون فتاه بتتجه للادمان بسبب تعرضها للختان ده غير مشاكل تانيه نفسيه وطبيه ومشاكل انجابيه ونقص مناعه وووو*
> *وحتى من الناحيه الدينيه دار الافتاء حرمته *
> *ناقص ايه تانى ؟؟*
> *هو احنا بنتقدم بالتشريع ولا بنتأخر!!!*
> *بلاد العلم المتقدم بتجرم الفعل ده والطبيب اللى بيعمل عمليه زى دى بره بيتعرض للفصل *


 
الراى الطبى هنا معناه هو  تحديد ان تكوين الطفلة فى مرحلة قد تؤثر او لا تؤثر على سلوكها

اما الراى الدينى فبعيدا عن  مفتيين امن الدولة 
فالحديث واضح
 *إذا التقى الختانان وجب الغسل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> الراى الطبى هنا معناه هو  تحديد ان تكوين الطفلة فى مرحلة قد تؤثر او لا تؤثر على سلوكها
> 
> اما الراى الدينى فبعيدا عن  مفتيين امن الدولة
> فالحديث واضح
> *إذا التقى الختانان وجب الغسل*



*الرأى الطبى بيقول ان الختان بلا فائده
الرأى الطبى بيقول أن الرغبه أو الشهوه تبدأ من الرأس يبقى من باب أولى تقطعوا راسها 
الرأى الطبى بيقول احنا كأطباء اقسمنا الا نقطع أو نستأصل اى جزء من جسد الانسان الا بضروره كوجود ورم أو لتجميل جزء ما
تهذيب البنت وتجميل اخلاقها مش بعمليه عند جزار فى طرق تانيه اهم وارقى بكتيييييييييير
اما عن تخوينك لدار الافتاء فهذا حال كل من يقف على الجانب الاخر من الدين الوسطى المعتدل*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طبيا اى ضرر يحدث ل clitoris هو جريمه شنعاء أما إذا كان الأمر متعلق فقط بإزالة الجلد الذى يغطى هذا العضو فطبيا لاغضاضة فيه فهل المعنى الإسلامى للخفاض هو هذا المعنى أم يتعلق ببتر جزء من ال clitoris*


 

فى طبيبة فى الموضوع


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> فى طبيبة فى الموضوع


*فلترد مباشرة الطبيبه ليست مسلمة طلبى موجه لك وجهت لك وجهة النظر الطبيه ومنتظر الرد الإسلامى هل مع وجهة النظر الطبيه التى عرضتها أم ضد؟
*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرأى الطبى بيقول ان الختان بلا فائده*
> *الرأى الطبى بيقول أن الرغبه أو الشهوه تبدأ من الرأس يبقى من باب أولى تقطعوا راسها *
> *تقصدى ان الطفلة لو وضعت يدها على راسها ستشعر بالاثارة-- هل هذا يعقل*
> *الرأى الطبى بيقول احنا كأطباء اقسمنا الا نقطع أو نستأصل اى جزء من جسد الانسان الا بضروره كوجود ورم أو لتجميل جزء ما*
> ...


 
*حكومى وليس وسطى*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *فلترد مباشرة الطبيبه ليست مسلمة طلبى موجه لك وجهت لك وجهة النظر الطبيه ومنتظر الرد الإسلامى هل مع وجهة النظر الطبيه التى عرضتها أم ضد؟*


 
*الراى يكون للطبيبة *
*لا احد يملى عليها ما تفعله*
*وما تفعله وكيفية حدوثه يعود لها وفقا للحالة*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *الراى يكون للطبيبة *
> *لا احد يملى عليها ما تفعله*
> *وما تفعله وكيفية حدوثه يعود لها وفقا للحالة*


*ههههههههههه
وهل الطبيبه تدرس الختان كجزء مقرر عليها فى كليات الطب يا أخى لا تهرب من الإجابه أنا أسئلك عن رأى الدين وليس رأى الطب لأن رأى الطب قدمته لك بأمانه وبحرص وبعد بحث عميق فى الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *حكومى وليس وسطى*



*لا استنى بقى هنا عندك
شعررررررررر ايه!!
انا جيبت سيرة الشعر 
يا عزيزى الجزء المسؤول عن الاثاره اى الشهوه اى الرغبه موجود داخل الرااااااااس من جوه 
يعنى البدايه من فوووووووق مش من تحت  ولا دى كمان هنعترض عليها 
بس هقول ايه ما احنا بنعيش عصر مُختلط المفاهيم الدين احتل السياسه والسياسه لبست نقاب
واسيادنا بينصحونا ننتخب مورسى والا التعابين هتهرينا قرص 4 سنين ف قبورنا 
ومجلس شيوخنا وحامى حمانا سااااااااااااب كل بلاوينا ولبس الروب الابيض ومسك ف البنت اللى لازم نربيها ونختنها ونوقفها عند حدها من وهى فى لفتها زيادة استحراص لحسن لا قدر الله تكبر وتجيبلنا العااااااار
تصدق عاوزه اعيط ربنا يسامحك *


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *وهل الطبيبه تدرس الختان كجزء مقرر عليها فى كليات الطب يا أخى لا تهرب من الإجابه أنا أسئلك عن رأى الدين وليس رأى الطب لأن رأى الطب قدمته لك بأمانه وبحرص وبعد بحث عميق فى الموضوع*


 

*لو قرات كل الموضوع وكل المشاركات كنت ستقرا هذا*
*الراى الطبى هنا معناه هو تحديد ان تكوين الطفلة فى مرحلة قد تؤثر او لا تؤثر على سلوكها

وهذا ما تطلبه العقيدة*
*اما التنفيذ التقنى يعود للطبيبة -- يا رب تكون* وضحت


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا استنى بقى هنا عندك*
> *شعررررررررر ايه!!*
> *انا جيبت سيرة الشعر *
> *يا عزيزى الجزء المسؤول عن الاثاره اى الشهوه اى الرغبه موجود داخل الرااااااااس من جوه *
> ...


 
*عايزة تعيطى من الحماية والتقويم والتجميل  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *عايزة تعيطى من الحماية والتقويم والتجميل  *



*لا عاوزه اعيط علشان للاسف ربنا ادانى مخ بيفكر فتاعبنى حبتين متاخدش انت ف بالك !!*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا عاوزه اعيط علشان للاسف ربنا ادانى مخ بيفكر فتاعبنى حبتين متاخدش انت ف بالك !!*


 

*اوكيه بالتوفيق -- عيطى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *اوكيه بالتوفيق -- عيطى*



*هههههههههههه الشاطر اللى ميعيطش ف الاخر يا عزيزى 
مصر فى ايد ربنا :94:*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههه الشاطر اللى ميعيطش ف الاخر يا عزيزى *
> *مصر فى ايد ربنا :94:*


 
*المعنى وصل بكل ما يتحمله من معانى تقصديها*
*ويعالم يمكن كلنا نعيط*


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2012)

مجلس اسلامى لا يفكر سوا فيما بين ارجله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *الراى الطبى هنا معناه هو تحديد ان تكوين الطفلة فى مرحلة قد تؤثر او لا تؤثر على سلوكها
> 
> *


*طيب لو بهذا المعنى الواصل لىفلو طبق العدل على الجنسين بمبدأ المساواه فى الظلم عدل لصار كل مراهقى المسلمين من الذكور خصيانا.
*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب لو بهذا المعنى الواصل لىفلو طبق العدل على الجنسين بمبدأ المساواه فى الظلم عدل لصار كل مراهقى المسلمين من الذكور خصيانا.*


 
يا راجل  حرام عليك
ايه علاقة الختان بالخصى
يوجد ختان للذكور
ولكن الختان ليس معناه الغاء الغريزة ولكن تفادى اثارتها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> يا راجل  حرام عليك
> ايه علاقة الختان بالخصى
> يوجد ختان للذكور
> ولكن الختان ليس معناه الغاء الغريزة ولكن تفادى اثارتها


*إذن فلتتفضل لى بشرح هل الختان فى الإناث يناظر ختان الذكر بقص القلفه أم ماذا؟*


----------



## TELLER (15 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *إذن فلتتفضل لى بشرح هل الختان فى الإناث يناظر ختان الذكر بقص القلفه أم ماذا؟*


*وهل يناظر تكوين الذكر تكوين الانثى*


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2012)

مممممممممم الموضوع هيقلب كدة ليه 
ده الاخبار مش الحوار الاسلامى


----------



## BITAR (15 مايو 2012)

*افتكر من وقت ليس ببعيد 
كان من يضبط بفعل هذا ىالعمل 
تغلق العيادة ويشطب من نقابه الاطباء
*​


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2012)

فعلا افكار حزب العتمة دى مثيرة للشفقة والسخرية
عايشين بافكار الجاهلية


----------



## grges monir (15 مايو 2012)

كل ما اشوف مشاركات الاخ ريد وتفكيرة
بصراحة  بقول بارك اللة فى هذا الدين الذى الغى الفكر والعقل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *وهل يناظر تكوين الذكر تكوين الانثى*


*نعم فى هذا الجزء بالذات الذى يتم فيه الختان وجه الشبه أبعد مما تتخيل .
أستاذى لى سؤال فقط هل تتكلم عن فقه حقيقى بعلم التشريح**anatomy**أرجو من المشرف إذا رأى أن المداخلات خارج تخصص القسم ألا بحذفها بل ينقلها فى موضوع الختان بالقسم الإسلامى.
*


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2012)

ده انتهاك للمرأءة واداميتها ويجعلها خليقة لمتعت الرجل فقط​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 مايو 2012)

*ارحمنا يارب*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مايو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لان الامر عقائدى*
> *ولا انت شايفة السرقة حلال*


*سحقاً لهكذا عقيدة*
*لا لقوننة سحق النساء*
*الإسلام منظومة تشويه للإنسان داخلياً وظاهرياً ونفسياً وبيولوجياً وكل شيء .*


----------

